# Shimano Stradic ci4 vs Daiwa Ballistic EX



## Ron R. (May 21, 2004)

I'm considering 1 of these 2 spinning reels. I'm interested in hearing what owners that have owned both spinning reels (not just 1) have to say based on their firsthand experience. 

I primarily fish from the bank, pier....... I fish in the surf, wade at times too.

I've heard that the Diawa is sealed and better in the surf when it's likely to get dunked. I'm a Shimano fan and wanted the Stradic ci4 for awhile--the 3000 model.

What is the comparable Diawa Ballistic EX size to the Stradic ci4 3000? What is the best braided line and test for either? Fishing for flounder, trout.

Where's the best place to buy for the price? Thanks for your help. Decisions, decisions, decisions.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

I have both. The 3000 ci4 is a great reel but even with meticulous cleaning the bearings were shot in 2 years of intermittent use and cost nearly $100 to replace my self. 
The Ballistic 2500 is the equivalent but blows the ci4 away so far other than being a little heavier. Ci4 goes for about $210, Ballistic is around $175... I am a big fan of the Diawa now. The Ci4 is just a backup reel. 
I have had 20# FINS XS on both since I got them and it performs flawlessly.


----------



## Chuckybrown (Jan 20, 2012)

I like my Ballistic as well. 

Even though they are "sealed" to keep saltwater out, wash them thoroughly after use, and oil the bearing (tho it's not actually a true bearing) on the bale. Mine locked up because I assumed it was sealed too, and it's not.

I may try the new stradic FK next year.


----------



## jreynolds (Jul 19, 2010)

Just curious, is the Daiwa mag seal oil offered to the public and if so, how much is it. Last I heard, it wasn't offered to the public and I can't imagine that being a good thing for those who like to break their equipment down for general maintenance.


----------



## Ron R. (May 21, 2004)

Smack, what's the difference between the Diawa 2500 and 3000? Is the 3000 overkill for bayfishing? So the Diawa 2500 is equivalent to the Shimano Stradic 3000? Thanks!


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

I think you should consider the Stradic FK in there too. I like mine, but it hasn't been time tested yet.


----------



## Flounder Face (Jun 20, 2012)

Ron R. said:


> Smack, what's the difference between the Diawa 2500 and 3000? Is the 3000 overkill for bayfishing? So the Diawa 2500 is equivalent to the Shimano Stradic 3000? Thanks!


 I was actually looking at the 2000, but I heard the 2500 might cast better. Personal preference on if you want the 3000, I really thing the 2500 would be able to handle anything though.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

I use the daiwa 3000 on my charters and the have held up all year with little care to them. I also use the T3 baitcast reel from daiwa they are killer.


----------



## Chuckybrown (Jan 20, 2012)

jreynolds said:


> Just curious, is the Daiwa mag seal oil offered to the public and if so, how much is it. Last I heard, it wasn't offered to the public and I can't imagine that being a good thing for those who like to break their equipment down for general maintenance.


Yes, you can buy them. I got mine from Hook-Spit at the fishing show. I think I paid $180.


----------



## Chuckybrown (Jan 20, 2012)

Ron R. said:


> Smack, what's the difference between the Diawa 2500 and 3000? Is the 3000 overkill for bayfishing? So the Diawa 2500 is equivalent to the Shimano Stradic 3000? Thanks!


Spool size only. 3000 holds a bit more line.


----------



## Cod Wallupper (Jul 11, 2015)

Buy a Stella and move on. Otherwise you'll spend $100 every year replacing or upgrading parts which would be like financing a Stella. That's not a wise financial move


----------



## Ron R. (May 21, 2004)

Thanks for all the replies. Ordered the Diawa Ballistic 2500 from Amazon. Got it for $157 and some change with 20 lb FINS Extra Smooth line. Can't wait to try it out.


----------



## flounder daddy (Mar 22, 2012)

If anyone is looking for a barely used Ballistic 2500EX, im selling mine. Just didnt like the feel of it. $125 shipped or picked up in corpus. I prefer my stradics, just my preference.


----------



## flounderchaser (Aug 20, 2005)

Ron...I personally prefer the Shimano Calcutta 400 Bait cast reel...It gets me some good ones!


----------



## flounderchaser (Aug 20, 2005)

Shimano 400 = Trophy Gaspergoo!


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

You will like that reel !


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

I just got my second Ballistic 2500 in the mail yesterday. They are nice! My Ci4 3000 is my wifes reel/back up/boat reel now. It has caught its fair share of surf trout.


----------



## Ron R. (May 21, 2004)

flounderchaser said:


> Ron...I personally prefer the Shimano Calcutta 400 Bait cast reel...It gets me some good ones!


I think you ought to stick to stickin' the flatties. Your aim is better than your cast with the flounda! LOL


----------



## Chuckybrown (Jan 20, 2012)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I just got my second Ballistic 2500 in the mail yesterday. They are nice! My Ci4 3000 is my wifes reel/back up/boat reel now. It has caught its fair share of surf trout.


This last trip (where I was hit by the stingray) I had put my recently cleaned Stradic (thanks Kevin Nguyen) on my Sarge Custom...and the whole time I was thinking...."when I get home, the Ballistic goes back on this rod.

And....it has......


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Chuckybrown said:


> This last trip (where I was hit by the stingray) I had put my recently cleaned Stradic (thanks Kevin Nguyen) on my Sarge Custom...and the whole time I was thinking...."when I get home, the Ballistic goes back on this rod.
> 
> And....it has......


My Ci4 has really served me well but after replacing over $90 in bearings I got the Ballistic and it just feels more solid, balanced and the drag and drive system are very smooth.


----------

